# Java und Firefox [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

was muss ich den emergen, dass im Firefox Java geht?

Aktiviert im Firefox hab ichs, aber er will jedesmal das JRE-Plugin.

Dabei hab ich doch auch dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.11 installiert.

Reicht das nicht? Oder brauch ich zusätzlich noch ne ältere Version?

----------

## Grizzly

Das sollte Dir weiterhelfen.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Java_und_Firefox

----------

## tazinblack

Hab ich alles gemacht und er findet trotzdem kein java :

```
eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins
```

Liegt das am amd64?

----------

## firefly

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hab ich alles gemacht und er findet trotzdem kein java :
> 
> ```
> eselect java-nsplugin list
> 
> ...

 

ja da von sun bis jetzt kein 64bit browser plugin gibt. Aber zumindestens sollte eselect die 32bit Fassung anzeigen

was sagt ein  *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv sun-jdk

 ?

----------

## Anarcho

Entweder Java 1.4 installieren, firefox-bin und java 32Bit nehmen, oder es mit Java 32 Bit und nspluginwrapper probieren.

Und: Ne böse Email an SUN schreiben warum für 64 Bit immer noch keine vernünftige Java-JRE da ist!

----------

## tazinblack

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ja da von sun bis jetzt kein 64bit browser plugin gibt. Aber zumindestens sollte eselect die 32bit Fassung anzeigen
> 
> was sagt ein  *Quote:*   emerge -pv sun-jdk ?

 

```
emerge -pv sun-jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.11  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin)" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Ist also installiert. Was soll denn das (-nsplugin) ?

----------

## tazinblack

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Entweder Java 1.4 installieren, firefox-bin und java 32Bit nehmen, oder es mit Java 32 Bit und nspluginwrapper probieren.
> 
> Und: Ne böse Email an SUN schreiben warum für 64 Bit immer noch keine vernünftige Java-JRE da ist!

 

Den firefox-bin hab ich auch noch drauf, aber wie bekomm ich auf nem 64Bit System 32Bit Java drauf?

----------

## Malla

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Und: Ne böse Email an SUN schreiben warum für 64 Bit immer noch keine vernünftige Java-JRE da ist!

 

Sorry, ich hab jetzt nicht so die Ahnung davon, aber auf der Java HP ist die JRE doch für 64-Bit verfügbar, oder sehe ich das falsch? Oder kann man die nicht gebrauchen?

----------

## tgurr

Stimmt schon, aber die hat kein Java Plugin dabei, deshalb ist das USE-Flag bei der 64bit-Version auch eingeklammert bzw. nicht verfügbar: (-nsplugin)

Allerdings bringt Konqueror das unter 64bit trotzdem irgendwie auf die Reihe wenn man bei "Java & JavaScript" einfach die Java Executable angibt, bei Firefox sieht das leider anders aus.

----------

## firefly

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Stimmt schon, aber die hat kein Java Plugin dabei, deshalb ist das USE-Flag bei der 64bit-Version auch eingeklammert bzw. nicht verfügbar: (-nsplugin)
> 
> Allerdings bringt Konqueror das unter 64bit trotzdem irgendwie auf die Reihe wenn man bei "Java & JavaScript" einfach die Java Executable angibt, bei Firefox sieht das leider anders aus.

 

moment die verwendung des browserplugins oder direkt der java Executable sind 2 paar stiefel. Beim Browserplugin läuft das java-applet im context des Browsers. Wenn direkt die java Executable verwendet wird, läuft das applet in einem seperaten context auserhalb des browsers.

----------

## tgurr

 *firefly wrote:*   

> läuft das applet in einem seperaten context auserhalb des browsers.

 

Macht für den Anwender ja aber keinen Unterschied ob das Plugin jetzt direkt im Browser läuft wie bei Firefox oder per XEmbed eingebunden wird wie bei Konqueror, hauptsache es funktioniert.

Edit: XEmbed gibts erst mit QT/KDE4 wenn ich das gerade nochmal richtig recherchiert habe. Wie macht es dann der aktuelle Konqueror?

----------

## tazinblack

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Edit: XEmbed gibts erst mit QT/KDE4 wenn ich das gerade nochmal richtig recherchiert habe. Wie macht es dann der aktuelle Konqueror?

 

... und vor allem, wie krieg ich jetzt ne funktionierende jre in en firefox oder firefox-bin???

Sorry, dass ich drängle, aber ich bräuchte das dringend.

Wie krieg ich denn jetzt ne 32-Bit Java auf das 64 Bit-System?

----------

## tgurr

firefox-bin emergen und 32bit JRE manuell installieren würde wohl am schnellsten gehen.

----------

## UTgamer

Darum nutze ich die JRE/JDK von Blackdown (v1.4.x mit dem 64 Bit-Plugin für alle Mozilla-Browser.  :Razz: 

Sogesehen ist SUN-Java eben noch nicht ausgereift *g*

Wenn du Blackdown in der letzte Woche upgedaten Version nutzen möchtest, mußt du von Hand einen Symlink setzen von 

/opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so

nach

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins

Und schon hast du ein 64 Bit Java im 64 Bit Browser, zudem verlangt OpenOffice v2.2.1 auch noch eine 1.4.x Java-Version. Falsch liegst du also mit V1.4 nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins
> 
> ...

 

Also /usr/lib64/nsbrowser gibts bei mir nicht :

```
cd /usr/lib64/ns 

nspr/ nss/
```

Nur unter lib32 komischerweise.

Hab die Verzeichnisse von Hand angelegt und jetzt gehts. 

Vielen Dank!

----------

## tazinblack

Also das mit dem blackdown-java ist ja schön und gut, aber bei Aufrufen von 5 Java Seiten hab ich ca 2-3 Firefoxabstürze  :Sad: 

----------

## UTgamer

Die einzige Javaanwendung die ich häufiger nutze ist ein Spiel von

http://www.playray.de

und für mich persönlich Minigolf *g* http://www.playray.de/games/play/minigolf?1=1

Und dies funktioniert bei mir fehlerfrei, Abstürze habe ich wirklich sehr selten.

Kannst ja mal testen ob irgend ein Javaspiel dort bei dir stabil läuft. Wenn ja liegt es an den Programmierern der anderen Javaseiten, wer weiß auf was die Applets dort alles zugreifen wollen (Stichwort Speicherzugriffsfehler).  :Wink: 

Ich nutze zudem auch Seamonkey (64Bit) als Mozillabrowser. OpenOffice läuft bei mir soweit auch stabil.

Du hast auch einen Symlink erstellt und das Plugin nicht da reinkopiert? Das ist Vorraussetzung!

----------

## Anarcho

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Du hast auch einen Symlink erstellt und das Plugin nicht da reinkopiert? Das ist Vorraussetzung!

 

Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Welchen Unterschied sollte Firefox dabei machen? Trotzdem würde ich auch den Symlink empfehlen.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Du hast auch einen Symlink erstellt und das Plugin nicht da reinkopiert? Das ist Vorraussetzung! 
> 
> Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Welchen Unterschied sollte Firefox dabei machen? Trotzdem würde ich auch den Symlink empfehlen.

 

Das hatte ich vor längerer Zeit in irgend einer Doku gelesen, nachdem ich auch Abstürze hatte.

(KA wo das mal stand [Gentoo oder Mozilla].)  :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Die einzige Javaanwendung die ich häufiger nutze ist ein Spiel von
> 
> http://www.playray.de
> 
> und für mich persönlich Minigolf *g* http://www.playray.de/games/play/minigolf?1=1
> ...

 

Also ich hab nen Symlink. Und das mit den Speilen muss ich nächste Woche mal testen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke.   :Very Happy:  Das ist es gewesen!

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *UTgamer wrote:*   Du hast auch einen Symlink erstellt und das Plugin nicht da reinkopiert? Das ist Vorraussetzung! 
> 
> Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Welchen Unterschied sollte Firefox dabei machen? Trotzdem würde ich auch den Symlink empfehlen. 
> 
> Das hatte ich vor längerer Zeit in irgend einer Doku gelesen, nachdem ich auch Abstürze hatte.
> ...

 

----------

